# A new, and bigger biorb..



## Tommy123 (Sep 19, 2008)

Hey all,
Just been searching around, and looking at various tanks, and came across the new biorb, has anyone seen it? It's a 105l.. BiOrb 105 Aquariums - biOrb Shop
I know some of you are against them, and don't like them(fair enough) but thought I'd post it for people who do like them
So what do you think?: victory:


----------



## hippyhaplos (Jan 12, 2010)

I'm all for biorbs... provided that they are carefully stocked and the instruction book binned! 

I've not seen a price for it yet, but can't see it being much less than ~£250, for which you could get alot more for your money with a conventional tank. 

I have to confess to having a planted biorb on my desk, which will be home to a betta when I find one that I like


----------



## Tommy123 (Sep 19, 2008)

What size biorb do you have? I am looking at getting a life, or a 60l round one for some tetras. These will be my first ever tropical fish hopefully. I only ever kept fish about 8 years ago, when I was 4, and they were goldfish.


----------



## Tommy123 (Sep 19, 2008)

Oh, I also found this.. BiOrb 105 first pictures revealed | News | Practical Fishkeeping


----------



## Lee2211 (Jan 28, 2010)

I don't like biorbs personally. 
I think they're quite over priced, and you could get a tank a lot bigger for the same amount of money. 
Plus I don't think they look particularly atractive either :blush:


----------



## Tommy123 (Sep 19, 2008)

I agree, there overpriced, but I think they look great, especially the life selection.


----------



## hippyhaplos (Jan 12, 2010)

Tommy123 said:


> What size biorb do you have? I am looking at getting a life, or a 60l round one for some tetras. These will be my first ever tropical fish hopefully. I only ever kept fish about 8 years ago, when I was 4, and they were goldfish.


I have a 30l... I ditched the alfagrog and popped in an internal filter. I personally like them, as long as they don't have the hideous bubble tube covers shaped like castles and volcanoes

Yeah there was a bit of a stink on the PFK forum about the packaging and the pre-release photos containing a couple of goldfish, which ended up being photo-shopped out.


----------



## Assaye (Sep 23, 2009)

Stunning tanks but need to be stocked much more carefully than traditional tanks of the same volume. A waste of money, IMO, but nice as a present


----------



## Tommy123 (Sep 19, 2008)

hippyhaplos said:


> I have a 30l... I ditched the alfagrog and popped in an internal filter. I personally like them, as long as they don't have the hideous bubble tube covers shaped like castles and volcanoes
> 
> Yeah there was a bit of a stink on the PFK forum about the packaging and the pre-release photos containing a couple of goldfish, which ended up being photo-shopped out.


 I'm hopfefully going to get one, but I will stock it carefully, and fully cycle etc etc. The bubble tube is definetly a death hazard. I saw on youtube a fish stuck down one :devil:


Assaye said:


> Stunning tanks but need to be stocked much more carefully than traditional tanks of the same volume. A waste of money, IMO, but nice as a present


I do so what you mean, the price just kills it, same with the eglu (a chicken house) there plastic, and wayyyy overpriced compared to wooden ones.


----------



## Tommy123 (Sep 19, 2008)

Went to local P&H yesterday, and believe it not, they have an amazing fish section, some nice tanks too actually. I saw a biorb for the first time yesterday, well the first time I've took note of one, and they are really nice, mum liked them aswell...


----------



## hippyhaplos (Jan 12, 2010)

Yeah PAH have came on a long way in recent times. I can't generalise them all, but my local is really good. Just wish it didn't stock pacu... 

If you're heart's set on a biorb, check out ebay for used ones. Being made out of acrylic, some sellers are willing to post, meaning that distance shouldn't be an issue. If you decide that they're not for you, you haven't wasted a great deal of money.


----------



## Tommy123 (Sep 19, 2008)

I am still humming and harring over them, I'd love a biorb life, but they cost a bomb. I was looking into the biube as well. I'd just love some tetras, I've always wanted tetras..


----------

